# Bucket Fatality Central Missouri



## TreeBot (Aug 2, 2008)

I just called about some equipment listed on Craigslist and found out that the 50 year old owner was in a fatal accident. His wife said that he was using the bucket to unload brush, while riding unsecured in the bucket, and the cable attaching the brush broke or slipped and he was thrown from the bucket from about 35', and his head struck the lip of the bucket on the way down. Apparently he lived for about 45 minutes. His wife told me that she was only a few blocks from where the accident occured but she beat the ambulance to the hospital.


----------



## 046 (Aug 2, 2008)

very sad... made even sadder by the fact he didn't have to die. 
goes to show you... NEVER disregard safeties. 

equipment can and does fail...


----------



## treemandan (Aug 3, 2008)

HUH? So he had some limbs tied to the boom and they came off which sent him catapulting out of it? Unload brush with a bucket boom?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2008)

Man thats too bad, we had a guy get killed at the company I
worked for prior to doing my own gig. He was catapulted while
cutting log sections with out roping them the log landed on the
boom and then slid off releasing the force. The authorities said 
he likely would have died either way, tied in or not but that he
had a chance the other way! RIP.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 3, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Man thats too bad, we had a guy get killed at the company I
> worked for prior to doing my own gig. He was catapulted while
> cutting log sections with out roping them the log landed on the
> boom and then slid off releasing the force. The authorities said
> ...



definatley RIP but I don't know what would make a guy not tie in. seen it tons of times, I just don't get it.


----------



## Dennis1963 (Aug 9, 2008)

046 said:


> very sad... made even sadder by the fact he didn't have to die.
> goes to show you... NEVER disregard safeties.
> 
> equipment can and does fail...


I agree very sad. Not being trained in safety or neglecting it is the cause of many fatalities and accidents.


----------

